# Rescue needs help in MN



## VedaC (Jun 16, 2010)

I work with a small rescue in Southwest Minnesota, Tracy Area Animal Rescue. Tracy Area Animal Rescue By small I mean we have six fosters and no facility as of yet. We are looking for breed rescue for GSDs in Minnesota because we have a problem home which is looking to place two purebred German Shepherds. I have not yet gone over and done a formal evaluation, but this is my neighbor about five houses down. When my lab got loose and lead me on a merry chase through their back yard, they warned me that the large male might get hold of her and tear her up as he has problems with guarding while on his chain. She has had to call the police to get the neighbor children to stop poking him with sticks and teasing him. She recently got a ticket for the dog barking and told my husband that she did not purchase the dogs, but got them when her father passed away, and that she is interested in placing them for adoption. I'm afraid that what the dogs need is a proper foster home to straighten them out before they go up for adoption and we don't have anyone with the skill in training this breed to do it.


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello; and welcome to the forum; I live in MN as well and would be interested in what issues the dogs may have; I *MAY be able to help; but if any of the dogs have aggression issues towards other animals or issues with children; I cannot.... BUT keep us here on the forum posted about the evaluation??


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There are no GSD rescues in MN anymore. You need to try one of the all breed rescues.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi

Thank you for trying to help these two dogs. Maybe a GSD rescue in one of the neighboring states (pls see list of a GSD rescues below) can help - usually it's the owner though who needs to contact a rescue. You can also contact AGSRA (German Shepherd Rescue Association - they are hyperlinked to the GSD Club of America (the Kennel Club organization), link below. 

Another thought: Does your rescue already work with a trainer? Or is there a trainer in your area with whom your rescue might want to develop a working relationship? It should be a trainer who has credentials and has a demonstrated ability to work with potentially aggressive dogs, not just a person who can teach a Golden puppy not to jump up on people. Establishing such a relationship is usually win-win: The trainer gets clients as you refer people to her/him, and not just your adopters but mostly the many people who call a rescue to surrender their dog for behavioral reasons. And you get help assessing dogs. Ideally, such a trainer might be a member of Int. Assoc. of Animal Behavior Consultants. This organization might be able to help you find a good trainer, member or not. Through their webpage, you can locate and contact the member nearest to you, and they might be able to refer to a good trainer in your area, even if that trainer is not a member.

Lists of GSD rescue organiations - GermanShepherdHome.net

www.akc.org/breeds/rescue.cfm#812
Eden Publications - US Online Pet Resources - Dog Breed Rescue & Adoption

The American German Shepherd Rescue Association, Inc.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Mississippi Valley GSD REscue is someone you may want to contact.


----------

